# Grey's Anatomy 2/19/2006 (S02E18) "Yesterday"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Almost rid of Addison, though I really wouldn't mind if Mark stayed around.

Izzie's just plain happy now with Alex; that's nice to see.

Christina and Preston still just crack me up over their odd couple-ness.

George is now gonna mess with Meredith and Derek getting back together. But hopefully at least we'll soon be rid of the storyline with him stuck on Meredith.

I do wonder why Richard is so reluctant to just tell Meredith he was having the affair with her mom.

There's something seriously wrong with elevators in that hospital; there's some sort of crack in the fabric of spacetime that causes all angst to be attracted to it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"I'm holding back some McVomit"


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> "I'm holding back some McVomit"


Best line ever. 

Interesting episode. I really want to know why Addison left Mark. Was she just that much more in love with Derek than Mark?

Izzy and Alex make a good couple despite Alex being a cocky jerk.

And now Meredith Emotional Theater:

'Hmm. I'm in a tricky and akward emotional situation with my roommate whose had a crush on me for more than a year. What do I do?

Oh right. Sleep with him.'


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If you can have sex with complete strangers, certainly it's OK to have sex with good friends. Heck, you'd think it should be easier to have sex with friends.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Well said Mr Pants! She ticked me off with that - she can't just play with George... he is not a toy. Meredith generally gets on my nerves a bit, she went over the line tonight.

Love the relationship between Christina and Preston. 
Not sure about the quick change in heart for Izzy. Too easy considering his actions...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SoBelle0 said:


> Well said Mr Pants! She ticked me off with that - she can't just play with George... he is not a toy. Meredith generally gets on my nerves a bit, she went over the line tonight.


Not to mention the way she treated her poor father, which is what shifted me into the Hates Meredith camp.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

I'm not happy at all with how Merideth is treating people. She was horrible to her dad, and now she's going to mess up George, who deserves so much better. 

The guy finally gets the guts to confront her and tell her how he feels, and she's going to have (to her) meaningless sex with him, while he's getting the wrong idea. Bad Merideth!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Count me in the hates Merideth camp. The way she talks drives me crazy. George is clearly who the show should be about


----------



## gossiphound (Feb 18, 2006)

McDreamy, McSteamy..I would have a hard time choosing too. I feel for ya Addie!!

The episode just ended and there is already a poll up to choose.

Vote for MCDREAMY or mcsteamy

And George & Meredith. I'm not buying it.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not to mention the way she treated her poor father, which is what shifted me into the Hates Meredith camp.


I agree...

"Hey Dad. It's been 20 years. Some guy who had a 75% chance of dying during surgery at work today sent off some videotapes to tell people how he really felt. I was thus inspired to drop by out of the blue and hint that you're spineless. No - I don't want to have a meaningful conversation about it -- that would take too much time away from my sulking and general self-loathing. See you in another 20 years!"


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of Meredith either. But I do *heart* George. What was the song Christina was jamming out to at the beginning?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

George George George George George George 

I was really happy he told her, though I didn't expect anything to come if it, it was better for him to say it. When he said he'd never hurt her I actually expected her to tell him she'd probably hurt him and that was the reason not to do anything.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I expect everyone but sallypnut will say "who?" but I was so jazzed to spot Jeff Perry's name in the credits tonight. What a perfect choice to play Meredith's dad. :up: :up: :up:

When you want to pack a big punch into a little bitty scene, call a theatre actor. 

(Perry, along with Terry Kinney and Gary Sinise, is a founding member of Chicago's Steppenwolf Theatre Company.)

Jan


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Wait, wait, wait. How has the best exchange of the show not been brought up.

Addison: He found us...in bed.
Chief: Oh...did you throw your weight behind it? (Talking about Derek clocking Mark)
Derek: Yep.
Chief: Good...then we're done here.

I've stayed away from the "I Hate Meredith" camp...I've never really had a problem with her. But if she f***s with George on this after she pours his heart out to him, I think it's unforgivable.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, so that was Jeff Perry. I've seen him before many times on TV. I can't remember on what shows, but that says more about my faulty memory than his acting ability.

Now I remember at least one series he was in -- _Nash Bridges_ with Don Johnson and Cheech Marin. Jeff played the Grateful Dead-loving detective.

George and Meredith -- that's going to end badly. Once again, George's bad timing is going to have very painful results. Poor guy deserves better.

Can you really perform surgery on someone post-mortem and have them look that good? I don't believe it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> I expect everyone but sallypnut will say "who?" but I was so jazzed to spot Jeff Perry's name in the credits tonight. What a perfect choice to play Meredith's dad. :up: :up: :up:


Oh, I recognized him instantly.

But it's sad seeing people my age get old... 

(Actually, now that I check, he's five years older then I am. But still in my age group...)


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Addison: He found us...in bed.
> Chief: Oh...did you throw your weight behind it? (Talking about Derek clocking Mark)
> Derek: Yep.
> Chief: Good...then we're done here.


that too was a great moment. I love the chief saying 'Good...then we're done here.'  :up:


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not to mention the way she treated her poor father, which is what shifted me into the Hates Meredith camp.


It seemed to me that her father wasn't very welcoming either. He came outside to talk to her instead of inviting her inside. He hasn't seen her in 20 years, she's supposed to be what? 25? Even with a messy divorce and custody battle, he could have tried to reconnect with her when she turned 18 if he was interested in her life.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Wait, wait, wait. How has the best exchange of the show not been brought up.
> 
> Addison: He found us...in bed.
> Chief: Oh...did you throw your weight behind it? (Talking about Derek clocking Mark)
> ...


Still not as good as the McVomit line....but a close second


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

George won't be able to handle that this was just a one night stand and will feel he must move out. He will be written out of the show....................boy I hope not, but I see it coming.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I really thought that Meredith was just going to hug George and tell him she didn't feel that way. But why do that when you can screw up a friendship and devastate a roommate. :down:

I did like the Chief's reaction to why Derrick slugged Mark.

On a side note, it looked to me like they went to some effort to make this episode an easy catch-up for any new viewers they might have pulled in post-superbowl. With the previously seen bits reaching all the way back to the pilot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> George won't be able to handle that this was just a one night stand and will feel he must move out. He will be written out of the show....................boy I hope not, but I see it coming.


OK, I must have missed something. For me, it went from George's heartfelt speech, to a brief shot of Meredith not reacting, to the local news.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I expect everyone but sallypnut will say "who?" but I was so jazzed to spot Jeff Perry's name in the credits tonight. What a perfect choice to play Meredith's dad. :up: :up: :up:
> 
> When you want to pack a big punch into a little bitty scene, call a theatre actor.
> 
> ...


That is why I don't think we have seen the last of him. Why hire a big name character actor for the tiny little scene? Because he will be back.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Up until now, I was not in the "I hate Meredith" camp, but after this episode, I am going to run for camp president!

Is it possible to boot her ass at the end of the season & rename the show George's Anatomy?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

On another note, did anyone think that George's confession to Meredith was award-worthy? He had the right amount of twitchiness and pauses and everything that makes him who he is. Great performance I thought.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Addison: He found us...in bed.
> Chief: Oh...did you throw your weight behind it? (Talking about Derek clocking Mark)
> Derek: Yep.
> Chief: Good...then we're done here.


Best exchange in the show (I rewound it to hear it again). The McVomit line was funny.. but predictable.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Can someone refresh my memory? What was the McVomit line?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now we just need a "Dr. McCreamy," and we'll have used up the good "Mc--eamy" nicknames.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Didnt she take his shirt off him?


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK, I must have missed something. For me, it went from George's heartfelt speech, to a brief shot of Meredith not reacting, to the local news.


She took his shirt off and it ended with them reaching towards an embrace.

Could it have been just George's dream? Part of the appeal of the show is Meredith walking a thin line between likeability and not so much, and I think the writers are good enough not to push her so far over that line.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sure as soon as they embraced George had an "episode" or whatever that girl called it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Can someone refresh my memory? What was the McVomit line?


...all the women were debating what new Mc-name to give the new guy, and George said something like..."I'm trying to hold back my Mc-Vomit."



bdlucas said:


> She took his shirt off and it ended with them reaching towards an embrace.
> 
> Could it have been just George's dream? ...


I thought it might be, except that the the previews showed...


Spoiler



...George screaming on a stairway about them having sex...


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Great great episode! Laughed through most of it.

The "Did you put your weight behind it?" line was the best line. McVomit a close second. I still don't like Izzy and Alex together.

J


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

After the punch didn't deter him I wanted to see Derek douse Mark in lighter fluid and ignite. Mark could then be 'McCrispy'


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VinceA said:


> After the punch didn't deter him I wanted to see Derek douse Mark in lighter fluid and ignite. Mark could then be 'McCrispy'


...or McNuggets.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

=







+









And the funny thing is the connection between the woman with the 'episodes' and his role in 'X3!'


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Can you really perform surgery on someone post-mortem and have them look that good? I don't believe it.


 Paging Anubis! Paging Anubis! to the mortuary phone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Did they have tell us what the diagnosis was for the women with "the episodes"? I remember her going into surgery but what was the procedure they were going to do?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Can you really perform surgery on someone post-mortem and have them look that good? I don't believe it.


A simple way to have done it would be to remove the entire face then put it back in place after carving down the bone/tumors. Of course there's still the issue of the tightness of the facial skin since it won't have as much bone surface to cover; it would have to be trimmed down, and except for using makeup, you'd see cuts/stitches if that were done.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I liked the episode but was very dissapointed that my local ABC the HD feed set to SD so they could put a stupid weather strip across the bottom. SO it was SD, and squeezed up! Horrors. I waited all week for this in HD and got gyped royally.

ANyhoo, onto the show...

The Mark guy has some serious charisma, they should keep him around a bit. He's attractive and has conflict writen all over him. I like how he is the bad guy for a change.

Addison, however, could vanish and I'd throw the "dont let the door hit ya on the arse" party myself.

I think the end with George and Whinedith had to be a dream. No way she's going to do that. I hope. Besides, he's too good for her!


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Did they have tell us what the diagnosis was for the women with "the episodes"? I remember her going into surgery but what was the procedure they were going to do?


I just thought of that and came here to ask the same question.

They either glossed over it or the scene explaining what happened got cut I guess.

J


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I didnt get to see the next week previews either. local channel went to news. jerks!

mccrispy, lol!

loved the "weight behind it" line too


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

mwhip said:


> That is why I don't think we have seen the last of him. Why hire a big name character actor for the tiny little scene? Because he will be back.


That's exactly what I thought. I really like that actor and am glad that he might have a recurring role (at least it would appear).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> If you can have sex with complete strangers, certainly it's OK to have sex with good friends. Heck, you'd think it should be easier to have sex with friends.


Whenever a girl would blow me off with the oft-used, "but we're friends", I'd always be sorely tempted to respond with "When you're tired of f**king strangers, give me a call".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Ah, so that was Jeff Perry. I've seen him before many times on TV. I can't remember on what shows, but that says more about my faulty memory than his acting ability.
> 
> Now I remember at least one series he was in -- _Nash Bridges_ with Don Johnson and Cheech Marin. Jeff played the Grateful Dead-loving detective.


Yep, Harvey the Deadhead detective on _Nash Bridges_ was a great role for Jeff. He'd cruise along seeming very laid back and cool, but every now and again, he's need to do the tough cop thing and he'd switch in the blink of an eye.

One favorite Harvey moment was in a scene where Joe is trying to set up Nash on a blind date, and is arranging for Nash to pick the woman up. Harvey's listening in the background, and you can see his disbelief all over his face. Harvey's dialogue says "You don't pick a woman up on a blind date," but you hardly need to hear it -- we already know what Harvey is thinking.

But I especially liked the scene where Harvey


Spoiler



had to clean out the desk after his partner died. He's doing okay until he finds the pictures, and then he just loses it.


 Very moving.

Jeff's done tons of guest spots -- CSI, Chicago Hope, The West Wing -- but he isn't always used to the best advantage, and doesn't always get a chance to show his good stuff in the little bitty roles.

The scene in Grey's Anatomy -- it was like watching a guy step up to the plate and blast the first pitch right out of the park. :up: :up: :up:

Jan


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> The scene is Grey's Anatomy -- it was like watching a guy step up to the plate and blast the first pitch right out of the park. :up: :up: :up:
> n


And it doesnt hurt that he has charisma and looks out the wazoo.

Never seen him before but I do hope he sticks around... and as I said before, hopefully replacing the very annoying Addison.

I think him giving the kid with the lionitess (sorry, dont remember the official term) a nice visual send off for the family was a nice toch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> And it doesnt hurt that he has charisma and looks out the wazoo.
> 
> Never seen him before but I do hope he sticks around... and as I said before, hopefully replacing the very annoying Addison.
> 
> I think him giving the kid with the lionitess (sorry, dont remember the official term) a nice visual send off for the family was a nice toch.


Um, she was talking about Meredith's dad...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Uhhhh.... uhuh... he said "talking" huhuh uhuh huhuuuh uhhhuhuh.

sorry, i thought we were still talking about mccrispy. or mcwhatever.

hey, i spent 3 hours with a dtv installer today for my fathers benefit, i deserve a mcbreak today. ;PpPpPp


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I like and hated this epsisode at the same time. I hope merideth does not corrupt george and make him bitter like most of the cast. I really really hate the thought of that scum alex and izzy together. I loved the tapes the cancer patient did I could being a nice guy all my life doing the same to vent before I died. I like birk and yang a lot they are behind george as the best parts of the show. I would still love addison and merideth taking each other out at the same time I hate both of them. It is kind of sad the main character sucks so bad in the show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Um, she was talking about Meredith's dad...


Yes, indeed. Thanks for clarifying this while I was off watching the ice dancing.

(Now I know what George must have felt like when he asked Meredith to go out with him for dinner and a drink and got the reply "I don't want to make videotapes on my deathbed, George.")



Jan


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> ...while I was off watching the ice dancing....


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Am I the only one who found the postmortem surgery creepy?

The parents didn't want the surgery in the first place, they thought he was fine as is. I guess you could see it as fulfilling his wishes, but his parents are the ones who are around to look at his corpse.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Bierboy said:


>


Hey... Tanith Belbin's hot.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

This probably the only episode where all 5 interns are getting a little somethin' somethin'.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Robin said:


> ...The parents didn't want the surgery in the first place, they thought he was fine as is....


I think they just said that because they feared he might die during the surgery. I'm sure they would have loved him to survive the surgery and look a bit more "normal". How many times have parents said that to their children when secretly they believe otherwise? It's a parent thing


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

gossiphound said:


> McDreamy, McSteamy..I would have a hard time choosing too. I feel for ya Addie!!
> 
> The episode just ended and there is already a poll up to choose.
> 
> ...


... and McDreamy is in the lead by only 2%.

Mark can be a permanent member of the cast. I won't complain.

It was easy to see how Meredith's mother mistook George for her ex-husband. His mannerisms were eerily similar.

Loved the interaction between Preston & Christine. They're turning into a really fun couple.

Alex & Izzy? No problem there. She sees beneath the arrogant exterior. He's not as shallow as he seems.

Meredith & George? For God's sake, no! As it was happening all I could think about was that George is going to get his heart stomped on.

I also like how they show George's and Izzy's friendship and how they encourage each other.

To summarize, I really hate this show and care nothing for the characters.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Mark can be a permanent member of the cast. I won't complain.


I don't see how the Chief would ever do that. Forget about his friendship with Derek---Mark's presence would seriously complicate things for two of his top surgeons. I don't see how it could be a good thing for the hospital.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I don't see how the Chief would ever do that. Forget about his friendship with Derek---Mark's presence would seriously complicate things for two of his top surgeons. I don't see how it could be a good thing for the hospital.


The Chief was willing to overlook that for a high profile case. I'm sure they could find a way... just for me.


----------



## mdsutherland (Feb 24, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I also like how they show George's and Izzy's friendship and how they encourage each other.


I do like their friendship but I think she was giving him horrible advice! It is obvious Grey is in no condition to get into a new relationship. Izzy should be telling George to wait or move on!


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

It's interesting that the Chief used to be the "other man," but was pleased that McDreamy punched McSteamy. I wonder if he's never forgiven himself.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> I expect everyone but sallypnut will say "who?" but I was so jazzed to spot Jeff Perry's name in the credits tonight. What a perfect choice to play Meredith's dad. :up: :up: :up:


I thought that was Ralph Malph from Happy Days. 

I wish Meredith would have just made out with George. Taking off his shirt was going too far. He needs it slow.


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

AccidenT said:


> It's interesting that the Chief used to be the "other man," but was pleased that McDreamy punched McSteamy.


I thought about that.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> It seemed to me that her father wasn't very welcoming either. He came outside to talk to her instead of inviting her inside. He hasn't seen her in 20 years, she's supposed to be what? 25? Even with a messy divorce and custody battle, he could have tried to reconnect with her when she turned 18 if he was interested in her life.


:up::up:

The rest of you: your Meredith-hate is getting out of control if you are using this against her as well. (And a disclaimer first - she is far from my favorite character on the show).

Her dad - despite living in the same city (apparently) - hasn't seen his daughter in over 20 years? All because his wife had an affair which probably resulted in a messy divorce? He hasn't seen her in 20 years and a) he doesn't even invite her in (in fact, he makes a concerted effort to step outside the house and close the door behind him) and b) all he can do is ask her if she needs anything? Despite all that, _Meredith_ is the bad guy in this situation? _She_'s the one who treated her dad badly? Give me a break. I don't care how messy a divorce I had, or how bad my wife screwed me over, no power in the 'verse would be strong enough to keep me from seeing my son for 20 years. (I do think the scene was somewhat awkwardly written and staged, though.)

As for the Meredith-George situation, I agree that it is going to end badly (how can it not when George idolizes her yet she's still in love with McDreamy), but again, Meredith can't catch a break with you people. If she had let George down - gently or not - you would still be all over her. We still don't know her motivations, so ease off on the judgments. Clearly he caught her in an unguarded moment, and maybe she got caught up by his ardor and by the realization that her relationship with Derek is probably not going to work out.

Besides, from George's perspective, even if it ends abruptly, once he gets some perspective on the situation he's going to be glad he said what he said and that they did what they did. After all he got laid (apparently) didn't he?  I've experienced more than my share of unrequited love, and I've even given a speech or two similar to George's (albeit less twitchy and ultimately far less successful). And I can safely say that I would have been perfectly happy with how his turned out on each and every occasion. If it's doomed to failure anyway, nothing wrong with a little lovin' beforehand...

I do agree with most of you that the best two lines of the show were "Did you put your weight into it?" and the McVomit line. Good stuff.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We were talking about this on another forum and we were all hoping they would bring back Christina Ricci as a love interest for George. I would also like to see Izzie and Meredith go through a dry spell where George is the only one in the house getting any. 

Of course with the George-Meredith thing happening who knows what will happen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My impression was that Meredith hasn't seen her father by HER choice, not his...


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

i forgot who brought the rumor about one of the interns leaving in this forum, but after that episode, i think george will be leaving. it'll be torture for george if meredith was just playing with him.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My impression was that Meredith hasn't seen her father by HER choice, not his...


That was the impression I got as well.

The person we really should be hatin' is Meredith's mommy, who obviously was not very nice even before the Alzheimers. A domineering but absent mother and a completely absent father -- a bad combination for raising a child.


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 16, 2001)

mwhip said:


> We were talking about this on another forum and we were all hoping they would bring back Christina Ricci as a love interest for George. I would also like to see Izzie and Meredith go through a dry spell where George is the only one in the house getting any.
> 
> Of course with the George-Meredith thing happening who knows what will happen.


Not George being the only one getting any, but George being the one Izzy and Meredith go to to get some! He could put a schedule on the door.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> i forgot who brought the rumor about one of the interns leaving in this forum, but after that episode, i think george will be leaving. it'll be torture for george if meredith was just playing with him.


The rumor was false in a way and misread by TV Guide when they reported it. Here is the correction:



> GREY'S ANATOMY: CORRECTION
> 
> BURBANK, Calif. (AP) - Turns out a character is not leaving
> 
> ...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mwhip said:


> The rumor was false in a way and misread by TV Guide when they reported it. Here is the correction:


Hmmm. That's weird. I read that rumor in TVGuide as well, but not in a news release - it was in the interview they did with Ellen Pompei (Meredith - oh no! Something else to blame on her! ) a week or two ago. It was clearly a quotation from her.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Meinrad said:


> Not George being the only one getting any, but George being the one Izzy and Meredith go to to get some! He could put a schedule on the door.


If this happens can they move the show to HBO?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Hmmm. That's weird. I read that rumor in TVGuide as well, but not in a news release - it was in the interview they did with Ellen Pompei (Meredith - oh no! Something else to blame on her! ) a week or two ago. It was clearly a quotation from her.


Maybe it is their spin control. Lately the producers have been firing off emails to entertainment writers about revealing too much. Kristin Veitch from E! had to retract a statement and re-write an article about the post Super Bowl episode. I don't know how they producers have put the fear into these writers but it is working. There is not much written about the show anymore. I guess it is easier to scare entertainment reporters than beat or staff writers.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not to mention the way she treated her poor father, which is what shifted me into the Hates Meredith camp.


Wasn't her dad dead in the first couple episodes...?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gilmoregirls102 said:


> Wasn't her dad dead in the first couple episodes...?


Dead to her, perhaps. Or just what she'd tell people, similar to how she'd tell people her mom was traveling.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Was it a coincidence that Eric Dane shows up the same day as the woman with the 'episodes?'

This summer in the X-Men 3 movie, he plays


Spoiler



Multiple Man


 !


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> If this happens can they move the show to HBO?


...or Cinemax...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Can someone use their time machine to see what happened with George and Meredith please and PM me the answer so as not to spoil it for anyone else because Im dying to know!

Anyone heard when the S2 box will be out? S1 box was soooo tiny and I wizzed thru it too fast. We've already got 2x the episodes this season and headed for what 22 total?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> That was the impression I got as well...


Ditto.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Curiously, I stumbled across a BBC show that seems to address the "episodes" lady. Here's a description:

_Documentary : A Hundred Orgasms a Day: Extraordinary People 
THURSDAY 16 FEBRUARY 2006 11:00pm - 12:00am 
Channel Five

Persistent Sexual Arousal is a little understood neurological condition where women suffer from constant physical arousal. We meet three women who talk about the devastating effect it has on their social lives and marriages, and their quest for a cure.​_
I haven't seen the show, but Wikipedia mentions one case where surgery was used to treat the ailment:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_Sexual_Arousal_Syndrome

This article from the Boston Globe:
http://www.boston.com/news/globe/he...1/sexual_syndrome_that_takes_joy_out_of_life/ has more anecdotal reports, but no mention of surgery to correct the condition.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Her dad - despite living in the same city (apparently) - hasn't seen his daughter in over 20 years? All because his wife had an affair which probably resulted in a messy divorce? He hasn't seen her in 20 years and a) he doesn't even invite her in (in fact, he makes a concerted effort to step outside the house and close the door behind him) and b) all he can do is ask her if she needs anything? Despite all that, _Meredith_ is the bad guy in this situation? _She_'s the one who treated her dad badly? Give me a break. I don't care how messy a divorce I had, or how bad my wife screwed me over, no power in the 'verse would be strong enough to keep me from seeing my son for 20 years. (I do think the scene was somewhat awkwardly written and staged, though.)


I got a somewhat different reading from the scene (and part of the fun of having a really good actor in a role is that his performance leaves room for debate).

Meredith's mother complained that her husband didn't have the gumption to leave on his own, she had to ask him to leave. From Meredith's reaction, it's possible this is all news to Meredith, so there's no telling what story Meredith got from her mother -- or what story Meredith's mother may have told her husband about whether she wanted to see HIM or not.

When Thatcher came out and closed the door, I at first thought the same thing your post suggests, that he was closing her out. But later on, I began to wonder -- is this the action of a guy who doesn't bother to ask his daughter in because he expects her to say no?

And I found it very significant that he asks Meredith what she *needs* from him rather than what she wants. Does he do so because, since his wife didn't want anything from him, he expects that Meredith won't either? So does he then ask if there is anything she needs?

Overall, I read it as a guy who was not trying to be mean, but one who was completely baffled by the demands put on him by his wife and bewildered about how to go about having any kind of relationship with his daughter. And more than a little self-centered, too.

Jan


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My impression was that Meredith hasn't seen her father by HER choice, not his...





Graymalkin said:


> That was the impression I got as well.





Bierboy said:


> Ditto.




I just rewatched the scene again. It seems harder to justify your (collective) opinion than it does mine, although the scene _is_ a bit ambiguous. What makes me think my interpretation is correct is that Meredith says "Why didn't you stay and fight?" and "Why didn't you fight harder?" and "Instead you just left", all statements to which Thatcher offers no defense (and to his credit, the actor playing Thatcher has very little dialogue here - he conveys his sadness and other assorted emotions almost solely through his facial expressions and body language). There was no "I tried but you didn't want to see me" or anything of that nature.

Fitting in with the context of the episode - where in her last scene before that Meredith tells George (after not listening to him at all) that she was doesn't want to send angry videotapes when she dies - it seems clear to me that Meredith feels abandoned by her father, and came to confront him about it rather than just letting it fester and turn her into a bitter old woman like that cancer patient. Had she been the one who had rejected him, then that scene would make little sense in connection with the rest of the episode.

[quotw=murgatroyd]Overall, I read it as a guy who was not trying to be mean, but one who was completely baffled by the demands put on him by his wife and bewildered about how to go about having any kind of relationship with his daughter. And more than a little self-centered, too.[/quote]

I don't think we disagree all that much here, Jan. I didn't read Thatcher as being mean at all - in fact, more than anything else I sensed profound sadness and resignation at what a poor father he was. It's telling that it takes him a second to realize that Meredith is the one standing in front of his door. That was not the reaction of someone who has seen his daughter fairly recently. He clearly has not been much of a part of her life. This is reinforced when he steps through the door and shuts it behind him - he is unconsciously shutting her out of his current life as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I just rewatched the scene again. It seems harder to justify your (collective) opinion than it does mine, although the scene _is_ a bit ambiguous. What makes me think my interpretation is correct is that Meredith says "Why didn't you stay and fight?" and "Why didn't you fight harder?" and "Instead you just left", all statements to which Thatcher offers no defense (and to his credit, the actor playing Thatcher has very little dialogue here - he conveys his sadness and other assorted emotions almost solely through his facial expressions and body language). There was no "I tried but you didn't want to see me" or anything of that nature.


The way I saw all that was that Mommie Dearest kicked Dad out, then told Meredith that he had left and didn't want to see her any more. She then kept them apart, and Meredith came to believe the Big Lie. By the time she was old enough to track Dad down on her own, she had been poisoned against him and refused to have anything to do with him.

In that scene, I think his mind just blew a fuse seeing her, and he didn't have a chance to start reacting before she left.

But, as you say, it's ambiguous. It will be interesting to see how they play it.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Robin said:


> Am I the only one who found the postmortem surgery creepy?
> 
> The parents didn't want the surgery in the first place, they thought he was fine as is. I guess you could see it as fulfilling his wishes, but his parents are the ones who are around to look at his corpse.


Maybe they didn't want it in the first place, but they must have wanted it in the end since they gave their consent.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, clearly, neither Meredith nor her Father made significant attempts to see each other over the years. I do think that if he left when Meredith was 5, she is a little less to blame as she would have been highly susceptible to beleiving anything her mother said about him.

However, why would she put all the blame on him for "not fighting for them" and keeping the family together. If his wife no longer loved him and wanted nothing to do with him (and from what I have seen and heard them say on the show, she could have been a first class bitty), why is it his responsibility to fix it?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Of course there was the implied indication that he closed the door because he didn't want his new wife or family to know that he had a daughter they didn't know about. It's unlikely that he kept his first marriage a secret, but it's possible.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Of course there was the implied indication that he closed the door because he didn't want his new wife or family to know that he had a daughter they didn't know about. It's unlikely that he kept his first marriage a secret, but it's possible.


That's what I thought also. When the camera pulled away I looked at the house to see if there was more than one car there to indicate if here was more than one person living there.

Something else that struck me was how small the house was compared to the house that Meredith is living in. And isn't that just one of her mother's houses?

Apparently when mommy kicked him out he was also left without a significant income.

The way the mother talks about Thatcher I'm inclined to feel sympathy for the father. I believe he was caught off guard with Meredith showing up. And when she does after 20 odd years how do you lay it off on the mother? Meredith had built herself up to talk to her dad she was prepared to an extent. He wasn't. His lack of words don't mean he was at fault.

J


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Any possibility that Thatcher could be Meridith's real father? And maybe her "dad" knew this and that was why he left? And is aware that Meridith does not know the truth, making for an uncomfortable encounter?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Any possibility that Thatcher could be Meridith's real father? And maybe her "dad" knew this and that was why he left? And is aware that Meridith does not know the truth, making for an uncomfortable encounter?


Do you mean the Chief? Thatcher is the man she's always known as her father.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Wait. I thought that Thatch _was_ her father? This whole long normal season stuff is throwing me for a loop. So are we assuming this or is this fact best as we can tell that he isnt her bio-pop?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oops - I meant the Chief...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Theres no way the cheif is her father. She would be partly black and shes as white as they come (and a redhead)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

rkester said:


> Theres no way the cheif is her father. She would be partly black and shes as white as they come (and a redhead)


She might be half black but look white - it happens. And how do you know she's a natural redhead?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jwjody said:


> The way the mother talks about Thatcher I'm inclined to feel sympathy for the father. I believe he was caught off guard with Meredith showing up. And when she does after 20 odd years how do you lay it off on the mother? Meredith had built herself up to talk to her dad she was prepared to an extent. He wasn't. His lack of words don't mean he was at fault.


I feel sympathy for him too - I'm sure it was a fairly traumatic experience for him, and he was certainly caught off guard by her showing up on his doorstep.

But I got irritated that everyone seemed to be ganging up on Meredith (and I don't even like her that much!) for how she was the bad guy in that relationship, when I felt that if _anyone_ was the bad guy there it would be the dad who deserted his 5 year old daughter and hadn't seen her in 20 years. When a child is that young you can't exactly cast equal blame for her not trying to see him.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> She might be half black but look white - it happens. And how do you know she's a natural redhead?


<successfully resisting attempt to make carpet and curtains joke>

It seems from Ellis Grey's ramblings to both Meredith and the Chief that Meredith was already around when the affair began. When he told her that he thinks Meredith knows about them, she says something to the effect of "Don't be silly - she's just a child".


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I am 99% sure she's a redhead... at least the actress is.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

rkester said:


> I am 99% sure she's a redhead... at least the actress is.


LOL - you miss my point. This is about the character, and the possibility does exist that this character could be the result of a black father and a white (redheaded to boot!) mother.

Just some conjecture on my part...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the point... just making my observations based on how thigns have played over the last 2 seasons. 

WOuld be interesting twist if Cheif was the biopop but Im not seeing it happen... if anything she culd be yet someone elses kiddo if moms was letting her hair down with others.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I just read a reference to a blog written by the GA writers in TVGuide's The Ausiello Report (linked in the Love Monkey thread), and I thought you all might be interested: http://www.greyswriters.com.

And, FYI, the writer of this last ep makes an impassioned defense of Meredith's actions this week. So Meredith-haters be forewarned.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, I read that blog, and I can see where the writer's coming from as far as Meredith is concerned. But it's still going to end very badly. Let's hope Meredith actually learns something from this.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Can you really perform surgery on someone post-mortem and have them look that good? I don't believe it.


/late to the party 

I don't watch this show, so I don't know how the person looked, but the short answer is "No". Post-mortem surgery would not result in a pretty sight. Early embalmers experimented with the idea of using plastic surgery as a restorative art technique, but it failed miserably because all surgery relies on the body's natural healing process. You would likely have to use a lot of wax and a lot of cosmetics to cover up the surgery scars and it would look pretty horrific.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

Um, just because you are a red-head, doesnt mean you can't be mixed. Im black +my wife is white (reddish brown hair)= a daughter who is "as white as you can be" with Bright-Red hair. My daughter has the typical very FAIR skin of a red head with freckles around her nose and inner cheeks. Genetics is a a curious thing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Im black +my wife is white (reddish brown hair)= a daughter who is "as white as you can be" with Bright-Red hair.


Are you as dark-skinned as James Pickens (the actor who plays Dr. Webber)?


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

No.....probably between Halle Berry and Will Smith skin-tone wise.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Is it common in Alzheimer's patients to consistently recognize people you know, but think they're much younger, even in their presence? The first time we saw Meredith's mom (in the pilot I think), she didn't know who Meredith was. Her recognition of the Chief isn't intermittent, and it doesn't seem to be with Meredith either, although sometimes when she's talking to Meredith it isn't entirely clear that she knows that it's her daughter. I can see with the chief that 15-20 years of aging might not be obvious to her, but with Meredith, it would surprise me that she would recognize Meredith as her daughter, but still think she's 5. But it's hard to tell that she's doing those things at the same time, i.e. Meredith wasn't in her presence when she said that she's only 5.


----------

